
Ask HN: Batch cooking to save time? - tmaly
I am trying batch cook my dinners for at least 3-4 days at a time to save on all the context switching so I can put more time into my project.<p>What recipes can you recommend that are suited for this type of cooking, but are still healthy?
======
unwind
I think you're going to have to be more specific about what "healthy" means to
you, since nutrition seems to generate a lot of controversy. Or at least
disagreement.

One person's "healthy wholesome home-cooked meal" can easily be another
person's "scary grease-bomb".

~~~
tmaly
I am looking for slow carb or paleo type meals

------
brudgers
Soup.

